# Lakes Trail Opener 4-7-07 - weather



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

This Saturdays Lakes opener is pending review as to whether we will cancel it or not due to weather. We will make the final determination on Fri afternoon when I get home from work and post here around 5-6pm. As of now, we are fishing. Cold weather fishing is part of being a Bass Master and we are going to make every effort to make this happen. Thanks! Louie


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

You gotta fish as long as there ain't six inches of snow on the ground!
Seperate the men from the boys! 
Regardless of the weather, pigs will abound at weigh-in!


----------



## ncraft150 (Apr 5, 2004)

I'll fish no matter what. Anyone have a 4X4 I can borrow to get my boat back out of the lake on those icy ramps.


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

gotta fish it just being cold isnt reason enough to cancell it its not like we are at lake erie in 10fters .


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Trailering 100 boats from around the region in the cold isn't a problem- but add any kind of morning accumulation of snow or ice...then your in danger zone. 

Folks get excited and anxious in the morning every event- throw in a dangerous drive and icy ramps, it's a mixture for probs that even Louis and his crew can't fix.

Grandpa always said after lightening struck nearby "no fish is worth your life"

I'm going with grandpa on this one.

Nip


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

Sat event at Portage is cancelled. I agree cold is no reason to cancel an event, but there is more at stake than fishing. There is lake effect snow predicted for the entire weekend and many (if not 1/2) are coming from regions effected by this. This makes driving conditions, while pulling a rig, quite treacherous. My concern is safty first, fish second. This was not an easy decision to make, but I am the one responsible to make the decision. Its not about separating the men from the boys, its about making a responsible decision for everyone. Not everyone has 4 wheel drive, or road experience on ice, not to mention ice conditions at the ramp. We're looking at May 6th as a replacement date at another lake. More details when permits are secured. Sorry! Louie


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

smart move and thank you for the timely manner in wich this was done but fiqures may 6th now messses with my other schedules


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

Sorry Mike!!


----------



## mark620 (Nov 9, 2004)

Good move Louie. Let's face it, roads have been slick the last couple of mornings and with temps in the teens ice could be a problem near the ramp.
Did I mention spring in Ohio can suck...


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Dick just reported the stats of this Lake Effect- looks like tomorrow will be the bear of the week as well. 

Good...no, GREAT decision, to not let a little green fish turn the start of the year into a disaster.

Prayers for Powerhouse please 

Nip


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

Nip..........we're praying!!  WB


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

LakesLouie has posted new details in Directors Blog regarding rescheduling of today's event~

Info here:
http://www.dobass.com/LAKESTRAIL07/DIRECTORBLOG.html


----------

